# Local 456 Interview



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Enjoy your ride here.

There are several threads on the subject, just substitute 456 for any other numbers. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/search.php?searchid=18677769


----------



## rick14k (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry, nothing appeared on the link.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

rick14k said:


> Sorry, nothing appeared on the link.



Try this one:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/eti-interview-ibew-local-11-a-44604/


----------

